# Vegetarian



## Harry (Jun 1, 2021)

Do you think eating meat is bad ? You are hurting someone, taking a life cruelly so that you can have fun. I know this is a crazing thought. But when it comes to prayers and thoughts like it matters when you do not hurt others. Not just humans but also other living beings. 

Affected or not, people even care about smashing mosquitos so that don't feel bad after doing it.


----------



## Martee (Jun 1, 2021)

I suppose I've gone into more of a 'flexitarian' style of things  - I'm happy with a vegan meal or a meat based meal appearing in front of me. Not because I've gotten myself into a moral dilemma about where my food comes from though. I simply am just happy to eat what's there.


----------



## WhippedCream (Jun 17, 2021)

Martee said:


> I suppose I've gone into more of a 'flexitarian' style of things  - I'm happy with a vegan meal or a meat based meal appearing in front of me. Not because I've gotten myself into a moral dilemma about where my food comes from though. I simply am just happy to eat what's there.



I agree and I'm very much the same.

I like to eat chicken occasionally but I often have a vegetarian diet simply because it's nice food. I do think consuming animal meat is sometimes not good but I wouldn't consider myself a vegan.

I eat what I need / want to and wouldn't get bothered if others ate meat around me.


----------



## Gibby (Jun 18, 2021)

I used to be a vegetarian but not any more. Don’t get hung up on it , when you think about it there are already lots of things to feel guilty about already but to my mind eating meat shouldn’t be one of them.


----------



## MamaFrankie (Jan 7, 2022)

Vegetarian since 1996, vegan since 2017. Heavily into animal rights but I respect the human rights to eat whatever they wish.


----------



## Lammchen (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm a meat eater but didn't really get into eating meat until my 30s. I hated the texture and taste of meat when I was growing up and my sister and I would switch things from our plates when our parents weren't looking. She loved meat. I loved veggies. 

But I always had a thyroid problem and instead of eating a lot of meat I would end up eating a lot of carbs and that was unhealthy. In my 30s I started eating more protein (meat) and I actually started feeling so much better! In my 40s I was able to lose a lot of weight and it was easier to exercise because I had that protein now to repair my muscles and tissues after my workouts.

There is a humane way to kill animals and I'm aware of the videos showing how some animals die and it's not pretty. Those are meant to sway people away though.


----------



## DudeThatsErin (Feb 3, 2022)

My husband and I are the closest we can get to vegatarians/vegans.

I am allergic to eggs and he is allergic to dairy and gluten. So, we are pretty close just with that.


----------



## Nomad (Feb 20, 2022)

There is no need to feel bad about eating meat because one way or the other we are always eating other life forms. Even the plants have life.


----------

